# Nib metric needed



## DCBluesman (Oct 16, 2007)

Can one or two of you who have digital calipers and either the large or small steel nib please give me a measurement on the thickness of the metal.  Do not measure at the tip.  I need the measurements for the Jrs, or Baron and for The Churchill and Gent/Stateman,  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 16, 2007)

Lou:  I have a Jr. Statesman Ver. I with a med nib.  I get different measurements depending on what part of the nib I try to measure.  Obviously, measuring the nib is tricky since most all of the surfaces are curved.  Measurements range from 0.010" to 0.015".  The measurement I trust most was taken from the end of the nib opposite to the tip  and along the axis of the nib.  That measurement was 0.0105".


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks, Randy.


----------



## kirkfranks (Oct 17, 2007)

Lou,

I measured my Sedona and also measured .0105 right behind the wing.  This was with the nib installed so I would not trust it completely but since it is in line with Randy's measurement (even though from different suppliers) I felt it was close enough to post.


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks, Kirk!


----------

